# December 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the two tie downs for the November Giveaway is GoatWild. Congratulations!

Ok, the tradition for the December anniversary of this forum's founding has become the donation a Northwest Custom Fit saddle. So this month in honor of our *three year anniversary* you all have a chance at a complete custom fit saddle from Northwest Packgoats. The winner will be selected in a random drawing as usual from everyone who replies to this post by the last day of December.
[attachment=0:1b0e9wh0]Alum-Saddle.jpg[/attachment:1b0e9wh0]
Thanks to everyone who reads and participates on the forum!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Pick me 
Pick me 
Pick me
Pick me 
Please chose me


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

fivemoremiles said:


> Pick me
> Pick me
> Pick me
> Pick me
> Please chose me


So how is Rex going to pick you if he is picking me. LOL :lol: 
Congradulations GoatWild on your November win.....


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We will all be in on this one. Thanks Rex what a generous prize. IdahoNancy


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

idahonancy said:


> We will all be in on this one.


so true 

Well, I'll try my luck. I'm in!


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I would love one of these - very generous of you Rex. :mrgreen: 
Cazz


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

This is awesome! I am going to be ordering one of these soon!! I would not mind winning one at all.......


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

It's MY turn to win!!! I've entered these drawings faithfully for over TWO YEARS and haven't won so much as a hoof pick! Of course, while I've been trying all this time to win some gear, my goat's gotten too old to pack any more. But I feel I must nevertheless enter out of principle and force of habit. _Fac fortia et patere!_


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in... Thanks!
Merry Christmas.


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Wow, it would be so amazing to win this pack saddle. I have wanted to pack for a really long time now. This saddle would be just the thing I need. Thank you for being so generous Rex.

Worlds biggest goat geek,  

GoatGirl96


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Rex that is very generous of you. Please put me in the drawing.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow that you be SO cool!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooooh, Santa-Rex! Did you see the good deed I did today, rescuing that neighbor's escapee goat and putting her back in her pasture? Surely that counts as "nice..."  Please do count me in the drawing!

Rose-Marie


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Come on lucky number 7.....mama needs a new pack saddle!


----------



## Bowslayer (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! That would be great. Please enter me into the drawing.

Thanks


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

we want in on this one


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2011)

just getting in to packing and need saddles. winning one would be great. count me in 

thanks, nick


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for being so generous!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for entering me, and Happy Holidays to Rex & Terri!


----------



## Barley (Mar 29, 2010)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for this great forum! It really has helped us out along the way and provided us a great deal of confidence with our goats. And thanks to all the members for the advice and stories you share!
Please enter us!


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW! Thanks for all your help and generosity. Count me in.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

that is a very generous giveaway! Maybe I'll get lucky this time!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I definately would like to be added in this drawing!


----------



## GJ Pack goater (May 6, 2011)

First post, pick us, we have 3 alpines without packs.

Jake


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in! I will be needing another pack-saddle for Putnik when he gets a little older, and I've been curious about this kind. Thanks!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count us in again, It's a great gift for someone... you have great gear.


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Please enter me into the drawing. A new packsaddle would be great!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me it!


----------



## beverlyevens (Dec 13, 2008)

Count the gang and I in!


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

My boys would love one of those. All there getting from santa is an semi used pine tree! Count me in. Thanks Rex.

Merry Christmas


----------



## GoatFeathersFarm (Jul 30, 2011)

OK, there are a lot of folks here who would love to win this fantastic and very generous prize, so I will try the approach of appealing to your kindness ;0)

I have a brand new 4H club this year, with many young goat-loving members, and new-to-goats families. We have next to nothing in the way of equipment, and are truly starting from scratch. We have lots of nice pack goat prospects in training, but are very inadequate in the equipment department.

I am donating what little equipment I have for the 4Hers to use, but certainly don't have enough to go around.

Please count us in on the December prize and Thank You!


----------



## packgeiss (Dec 20, 2008)

My biggest boy Lupo is wearing one of these - good saddle for a big guy! Merry Christmas from the Toggenburg Mountains! Sandy & Chrigi


----------



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

sign me up please


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

My turn thanks!!!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Throw me in the hat too! My goat would be stylish indeed in one of these!


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Still need one more - Thanks for the generous donation. I will be waiting for your call. BK


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome giveaway Rex. Count us in.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, Rex, for the very generous giveaway. Put my name in - my new little Smudge will need a pack next summer.
Merry Christmas to the Summerfields!


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Nice gift! I'd like my name in too!


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, these saddles are great! I would love to
have another one. Put my name in the hat please.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count us in! Maybe these would fit our pack does better!


----------



## mtman1849 (Dec 24, 2011)

that would really be nice


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Please add me Rex Thanks!!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

This may be the best monthly giveaway yet. Please throw my name in the hat!

Thanks, Ken


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

We would love another one of these. 
Thanks, Denise


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Of all the things to win, this is the best. I have to buy several


----------



## houndsman3 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a great saddle , Would love to have one


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the December giveaway is "GJ Pack goater" Congratulations!


----------

